# What new features of iOS5 do you like? Which do you dislike?



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll start--I like the reminders app, and the new way notifications are done--I used notifications a lot, and I like that there are several different ways to get notified now, some more discrete than others.

I'm not crazy about Newstand... If you haven't used it, it's a custom, un-deletable folder that magazine and newspaper subscriptions purchased through Apple go into.  As I don't purchase through Apple, I would have deleted it.  I did move it to the very end of apps, on a separate page, so I didn't have to see it, until my NYTimes App installed itself into the Newstand.  OK, fine, except none of my other news apps, including the Washington Post, can be grouped with it.  So instead of having one "News" group like I had (I'm a news junkie), I have to have two.  *pouts*

Messages--I can't delete it either, and since most of my friends don't have iPhones, the ones that do I don't tend to text or they have old iPhones that they won't be upgrading, this will not be the texting app I use.  And I can't delete it either.  So it goes to the last page of my apps.

Not terribly upset, just mildly annoyed...

Still exploring the new features.

Betsy


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I love newsstand app.  

I also love the changes in the music app.  The controls stay at the top of the screen while you browse your music.  Also, there was an issue with music videos on the previous version (use to be called ipod).  If I opened the ipod app and hit play all by an artist, when it got to a music video it would switch apps to play it and then it would just end.  It was a pain.  There was no way to sort out the videos from the music.  So if I were soaking in the tub and sat my iPad to play all songs by D'Angelo, once it hit a video it would switch over to the video app and the music would end.  Pain.

There was something that I didnt like, but I just cant recall what it was now...


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I can't wait to see how the photostream works, especially with my apple tv. I love how apple products are so integrated with each other. I'm still working out my iCloud apple ID issues, but should have everything straight soon. Its' hard enough just getting all the devices in the same room! LOL


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

After just having it for a short while, I like the Reminders app, and I love that Safari windows are open as tabs, like on the computer (still limited to 9 though).

So far, iCloud and the separate Apple ID's are a little confusing, even after going to the support page.
I think I'll check to see if Apple is offering any classes for the new updates.  Does anyone know?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

KindleChickie said:


> I love newsstand app.
> 
> I also love the changes in the music app. The controls stay at the top of the screen while you browse your music. Also, there was an issue with music videos on the previous version (use to be called ipod). If I opened the ipod app and hit play all by an artist, when it got to a music video it would switch apps to play it and then it would just end. It was a pain. There was no way to sort out the videos from the music. So if I were soaking in the tub and sat my iPad to play all songs by D'Angelo, once it hit a video it would switch over to the video app and the music would end. Pain.
> 
> There was something that I didnt like, but I just cant recall what it was now...


I can see why some would like Newstand, but for me, it's pretty pathetic to have it there with one app in it... 

I hadn't played with the Music app, thanks for pointing it out. Nice!

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I love the access to the camera app from the lock screen and photo stream. I also like reminders and the new notifications system. I love that I can backup wirelessly. I like the newsstand organizes my magazine sub apps in one place. I had one that had it's own app and now it's in newsstand. 

I love the access to past purchases. The iCloud vs iTunes store thing is basically the same as one log in for mobile me and one log in for iTunes purchases so it hasn't been much of a transition for me. 

I only IM on rare occasions so I haven't tried the new Message app. Love that we got the same multi page set up in safari as on the desktop version.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

If I had a camera, I'd like the camera app access--I can see that that's a very postiive addition.

I've been using Zinio for my magazines, so I guess that's kind of the same thing...  And perhaps more of my news apps will move into the Newstand.  Right now the NYTimes is kind of lonely...

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Well my magazine app that moved to Newstand is one I actually have a print sub to and get free digital access to in the app. I have stuff in Zinio also. But hey free is good.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

hsuthard said:


> I can't wait to see how the photostream works,


I was pleasantly surprised on how well it worked. I took some pictures with my iPod touch this morning while I was out in the boonies geocaching, and they were on my iPad when I got back home. I guess I'll have to get the iPhoto update so that will be in the process also.

Mike


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I wish my People would move into the newsstand. I downloaded a few freebie magazines just to fill up the shelves. 

I love the text messaging on my iPad.. I just need to update everyone else's phones. I like the keyboard shortcuts. There are some things I type over and over and over again, so I can just make a shortcut for them. I love the reminders possibly more than I already love notes. I love having access to all my past purchases (especially since I had several tv episodes that had gotten lost somehow). I love the new notifications, now I know when I get an email. I love everything syncing automatically...

In other words, I just love this update.

Haavent played with the updates to the music app.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Photostream is really great. All I did was open iPhoto and it click the pop up window to turn on photo stream and my pictures showed up.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, my NYTimes subscription is one we have free access to because we get the Times on Sundays...perhaps more magazines will move to the Newstand.  If I could put most or all of my print media there it wouldn't be so lonely.

I love, love, love that past TV & Music purchases are available...might just have to rewatch Buffy the Vampire Slayer...

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I really need to look into the keyboard shortcuts and also get around to adding pics to my contacts.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Last night I was reading on my iPhone and noticed that we have instant access to notifications just by swiping the top of the page where a little box shows up if you touch. Very convenient.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Rasputina said:


> I really need to look into the keyboard shortcuts and also get around to adding pics to my contacts.


I've been putting pics with my contacts since the old version, I like it. When I text people, the pic shows up next to their number (I've been using TextNow.)

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Has anyone tried the custom ring vibrations? I just read this in an article:


> While custom ringtones for each caller date back years, iOS 5 adds the option to have custom vibration patterns by phone number. It's a bit hidden, and my colleague Shawn King alerted me to find it. Custom vibrations are nestled among other improvements for universal accessibility for those with visual or hearing impairments. In the Settings app, select General, and slide down to Accessibility. Tap that item, and then set Custom Vibrations to On. Back in the Phone or Contacts app, you can tap the blue arrow to see details, tap Edit, and slide down to Vibration, which appears below Ringtone. Several prefab vibrations are available, but you can also make up your own pattern using a recording process.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Betsy,
You sound much more techy than me but wondering if creating a folder for the apps you don't use and can't delete would work or at least keep them in one spot?  I did that with some others although grouped with ones that I do use but at least it wasn't taking up space on a page.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That's a good idea, and I've done that in the past...so far, the only one I won't use is Messages.. and you can't have one item in a folder (and I guess there's no point to it, LOL!)  I have to use Newstand to read the NYTimes, or it and Messages would be in a folder together.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Ok...here is a question.... with iCloud do I still have to have the 40Gb of iOS apps on my laptop? If not how do I delete them? I would love to reclaim that space, my hard drive is almost full!


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

maries said:


> Betsy,
> You sound much more techy than me but wondering if creating a folder for the apps you don't use and can't delete would work or at least keep them in one spot? I did that with some others although grouped with ones that I do use but at least it wasn't taking up space on a page.


That what I did when you could first make folders. I created a folder called useless apps and stick everything in there that I don't use but am unable to delete like stocks, maps etc. Works great.

I haven't updated anything yet, so can't comment on the ios.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

THe new notification system is great.  Wifi synching and iCloud backups are great as well.

Newstand is ok.  Will be great if I start buying some magazines/newspapers....or if some of the free ones I curently read move over there like the NY Times did.

I look forward to trying out the free messaging service as well.

Also just ordered an iPhone 4s as my first smartphone.  looking forward to having the kindle app always in my pocket and checking out the siri app.


----------



## Koi (Apr 28, 2010)

Love everything.  In particular, I love the Messages app.  Its not just for iPhone to iPhone.  I text everyone on any carrier, smart phone or not, through that thing.  The greatest bit is that I can keep track of texts as running conversations with individual people, instead of single one by one isolated texts, because I loose the thread of what's going on quickly, sifting through ideas one at a time and out of order.  I keep the character count turned on, and then I don't over-write to people who don't have smart phones.  And the handy bit that's upgraded in iOS5, is that I can have a conversation running on my iPhone, and leave it downstairs, then pick up my iPad upstairs, and keep the same conversation going.  

There is information on AppAdvice about how to stick Newsstand in a folder.  Its not easy, and it makes bugs happen sometimes.  But it can be done.

edit to add:  when using the Message app, if you're texting another iOS5 user, the text bubble turns blue, and if you're texting anyone else, it'll be green.  That denotes regular text outside of the free iMessage system.  Its automatic.


----------



## Koi (Apr 28, 2010)

Anyone else notice how much improvement there's been to the autocorrect?  I liked the feature 99% of the time (till I wanted to make up a word, that is), but now it corrects based on grammar.  It replaces 'so' with 'do', based on the sentence structure, it seems.  So and Do are both correct spellings, but it replaces them for me when I accidentally type the wrong one.  Its done some other pleasantly surprising autocorrections but I can't think of them at the moment.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Koi said:


> Anyone else notice how much improvement there's been to the autocorrect? I liked the feature 99% of the time (till I wanted to make up a word, that is), but now it corrects based on grammar. It replaces 'so' with 'do', based on the sentence structure, it seems. So and Do are both correct spellings, but it replaces them for me when I accidentally type the wrong one. Its done some other pleasantly surprising autocorrections but I can't think of them at the moment.


I have noticed! It's much nicer. Also Lion on my iMac is much better at it as well.


----------



## Christopher Hunter (Apr 11, 2011)

I have to live through others vicariously. My phone is the ancient original 3G and I won't be ugrading until the next one.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Koi said:


> Love everything. In particular, I love the Messages app. Its not just for iPhone to iPhone. I text everyone on any carrier, smart phone or not, through that thing. The greatest bit is that I can keep track of texts as running conversations with individual people, instead of single one by one isolated texts, because I loose the thread of what's going on quickly, sifting through ideas one at a time and out of order.


I guess if you are using it on an iPhone, that works. I don't think it would work on my iPad, since I don't have a phone number? I had to get a phone number assigned for TextNow. Interesting, I had heard it was only for iOS devices...



> edit to add: when using the Message app, if you're texting another iOS5 user, the text bubble turns blue, and if you're texting anyone else, it'll be green. That denotes regular text outside of the free iMessage system. Its automatic.


Thanks!

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

If you have 3G iPad you have a phone number, I see mine every time I log into my data account.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mine is WiFi only.

Betsy


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

ayuryogini said:


> After just having it for a short while, I like the Reminders app, and I love that Safari windows are open as tabs, like on the computer (still limited to 9 though).


I updated to the io5 on my iphone4 but when I go on safari and open two it still shows the same way it always has, as separate pages, not tabs. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Koi (Apr 28, 2010)

Betsy, my iPad is WiFi only, and I text everyone off of it, to their phone numbers- IF they have an iDevice. It works wonderfully.  Particularly for issuing final orders to night owl teens after having gone to bed myself.    

On the iPhone itself, I use Messages to text any phone number or email address in my contacts.


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

You can hide the Newstand app by doing this. It worked for me.

http://techcrunch.com/2011/10/13/how-to-hide-newsstand-icon-in-a-folder/


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

LauraB said:


> I updated to the io5 on my iphone4 but when I go on safari and open two it still shows the same way it always has, as separate pages, not tabs. What am I doing wrong?


LauraB, look at this picture.. Do you see the different tabs under my bookmark bar? You don't have those when you open more than one window?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

It may be that the tabs functionality is only on the iPad versions, and the smaller screen doesn't have them.

That's the way things are on my iPad and iPod touch, anyway.

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Koi said:


> Betsy, my iPad is WiFi only, and I text everyone off of it, to their phone numbers- IF they have an iDevice. It works wonderfully. Particularly for issuing final orders to night owl teens after having gone to bed myself.
> 
> On the iPhone itself, I use Messages to text any phone number or email address in my contacts.


Yes, but I don't have any one I ever text to that has an iDevice. The people I currently text have other kinds of phones. And since I have a WiFi iPad, I can't text to people without iDevices using Messages. Not a biggy, I've been using TextNow for ages, and it works fine, just as Koi described how Messages works. I was just curious after Koi said she texted everyone on it, as I had heard it was only for iDevices. Good to know that it isn't, for those who can use it. I like to know stuff. 

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Oops, I missed that it was an iPhone... I'd check, but it's down in my car.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, but I don't have any one I ever text to that has an iDevice. The people I currently text have other kinds of phones. And since I have a WiFi iPad, I can't text to people without iDevices using Messages. Not a biggy, I've been using TextNow for ages, and it works fine, just as Koi described how Messages works. I was just curious after Koi said she texted everyone on it, as I had heard it was only for iDevices. Good to know that it isn't, for those who can use it. I like to know stuff.
> 
> Betsy


I can only text people with iThingies updated to iOS 5 from my iPad using the Messages app. I can use their phone number and if they set up the email address, I can use that too. I haven't updated my husband's phone to iOS 5 and when I try to text him from my iPad I get an error message that says (xxx) xxx-xxxx is not registered iMessage.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I can only text people with iThingies updated to iOS 5 from my iPad using the Messages app. I can use their phone number and if they set up the email address, I can use that too. I haven't updated my husband's phone to iOS 5 and when I try to text him from my iPad I get an error message that says (xxx) xxx-xxxx is not registered iMessage.


Thanks, I figured the iOS5 thing. One person I might text has an iPhone, but it's a very old iPhone.  But TextNow works fine, it doesn't seem like I really would gain much by using Messages.. 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

davidhburton said:


> You can hide the Newstand app by doing this. It worked for me.
> 
> http://techcrunch.com/2011/10/13/how-to-hide-newsstand-icon-in-a-folder/


Thanks! Unfortunately for me, once the NYTimes went into it, I need to keep it to read the NYTimes. But the technique did work--I tried it.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

I love iOS5.  Not a super fan of the newsstand on the iPhone but I think it's great on my iPad.  I do get several mag subs.  BUT I would like to put my other magazine/comics apps into newsstand.  It does say newsstand, not magazines.  So that would be cool if I could put in any type of reading material, no books of course, just magazines, comics, newspapers.  Maybe in the future we could do that.  Oh...and since newsstand really just is a folder, then why not, ya know!  LOL...


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah, I'm hoping some other apps update like the NY Times did and move to the Newsstand.  At least other newspaper apps like Washington Post, USA Today etc.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

LauraB said:


> I updated to the io5 on my iphone4 but when I go on safari and open two it still shows the same way it always has, as separate pages, not tabs. What am I doing wrong?


iPhone doesn't tab like iPad. I upgraded my iPhone 4 also along with my iPad.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I like being able to flag emails as important.  I wish it didn't take four steps to do it.  (Edit, tap on the email to select  it, click on "Mark," tap on "Flag."  I'd rather press and hold on the email I want to flag and have the Mark & Flag pop up.)  The method that exists works fine if you are going to do bulk edits, but if I wanted to bulk flag things, what would be the point of flagging them?  I only want to flag a few things so I don't accidentally delete them until I've responded to them.

Betsy


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

I love the camera -- have always hated having to click, swipe, find, etc-- and it was worse when I was working and my phone had a password.  This is an awesome solution.

The new notifications are awesome, too.  

Haven't really tried the reminders app; seemed clunky when I gave it a whirl and then it didn't remind me.  Will try again.

Newstand looks cool but is awfully empty, lol.

"Videos" is now with the standard icalendar in a separate folder titled "unused".


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Casey, after you add something to the Reminder list, you have to click on the item and specify when you want to be reminded.  Adding something to the list does not turn reminder on for that item.

Betsy


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

The thing I like the most? The fact that you can swipe the keyboard off the screen in messages, vs going back to the list, to conversation, to list, to conversation... Much nicer this way.  
I don't see why they couldn't make it easier to put Newsstand in a folder with all their other useless (IMO) apps.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I like being able to flag emails as important. I wish it didn't take four steps to do it. (Edit, tap on the email to select it, click on "Mark," tap on "Flag." I'd rather press and hold on the email I want to flag and have the Mark & Flag pop up.) The method that exists works fine if you are going to do bulk edits, but if I wanted to bulk flag things, what would be the point of flagging them? I only want to flag a few things so I don't accidentally delete them until I've responded to them.
> 
> Betsy


You can do it from within the email you're reading with only 2 taps... It's in the subject line, all the way to the right... Click on Mark and then Flag. Is that what you're looking for?


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

I figured out Reminders (lol and blush)-- cool that it can remind you as you enter or leave an area, too. Walk into Walmart, and poof "Buy milk" can pop up.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

caseyf6 said:


> I figured out Reminders (lol and blush)-- cool that it can remind you as you enter or leave an area, too. Walk into Walmart, and poof "Buy milk" can pop up.


I had no idea! That must only be on the iPhone or 3G? That is very cool.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Luvmy4brats said:


> You can do it from within the email you're reading with only 2 taps... It's in the subject line, all the way to the right... Click on Mark and then Flag. Is that what you're looking for?


Thanks! I hadn't noticed "Mark" over there. Two taps is much better!

Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

It appears that you _have_ to have an iPhone to get locational reminders to work... I use an iPod touch with Bluetooth GPS and there's no place to specify area.

Anybody get it to work with an iPad with 3G?

Mike


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I just read on AppAdvice about how to get punctuation out of Siri. I know darn well I'm not the only grammar lover here. Very cool, here's a link to a partial list of commands she can follow to help your texts be grammatically correct.

http://blog.crushapps.com/2011/10/more-fun-with-siri-dictation/

Here's a useful example if you use Siri for reminders, posts, texts, etc.

Use "all caps" to make the next word all uppercase
For example, saying:
I am hungry feed me all caps now please

produces the text:
I am hungry feed me NOW please


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

jmiked said:


> It appears that you _have_ to have an iPhone to get locational reminders to work... I use an iPod touch with Bluetooth GPS and there's no place to specify area.
> 
> Anybody get it to work with an iPad with 3G?
> 
> Mike


I read on the iPad Forums that it doesn't work on any pre iPhone 4 hardware...that the iPads are all out.

There is also this discussion in the Apple support forum:
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3376331?start=0&tstart=0

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I use the Map App on my iPad 1 all the time to plan trips.  I just did this for the first time since upgrading and was tickled to see the route planner gave me three options for my trip.  That had never happened before.  Is this a new feature since the upgrade?  Anyone else notice this?

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Yes it's new, I noticed it on my iPhone last week when I was using maps. I use it all the time, but I have a love hate relationship with the map app. This is one improvement I've wanted.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Another tweak I just noticed and love...you can finally swipe to switch between months in the Calendar app.  Before you had to just touch the months on the bottom.  Made no sense for a touch screen device calendar to have so little touch functionality.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

mooshie78 said:


> Another tweak I just noticed and love...you can finally swipe to switch between months in the Calendar app. Before you had to just touch the months on the bottom. Made no sense for a touch screen device calendar to have so little touch functionality.


Yes, I noticed that too, and love it! I found it by swiping by accident, which I always do and then go "duh, it doesn't swipe." But this time it did, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Another thing I love, the "Reader' function in Safari.

Fantastic for reading articles on newspaper sites etc.


----------

